# twitch's near future......he needs your help....



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

feb 10th-17th

straightlines and hucks


skiing fast and taking chances



all right behind me



but we don't want him to get lonely



any one want to join him back there?



kiddo, i hear youre finally getting a roll.....but are you a one sport wonder?


-aaron


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

C.B., CO or bust!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

i heard he bought a padded hat.....thats right folks a padded hat.....


----------

